# IVF multiple births 'coming down' says HFEA



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The proportion of risky multiple births during IVF treatment is falling according to the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA).

Multiple birth pregnancies have a higher chance of miscarriage, and of leading to premature birth and of babies with cerebral palsy.
The HFEA said 23.6% of IVF births led to more than one child at the beginning of 2008, which fell to 22% in mid 2009.
The Multiple Births Foundation said it was "great news".

Read the story on BBC news

More about Multiple births from fertility treatment on Oneatatime.org.uk

/links


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just read this and it seems like good news on the surface.....


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok the number of multiple births is coming down, but are the number of births staying the same or reducing?

As usual the HFEA only gives us half the story.

Lorna


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

That's because we are all going abroad lol.

linda


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

From all the reserach I've seen the single biggest factor in ivf success is the number of embryo's transferred- I've gone abroad.  Single embryo transfer is fine for the under 38's but after that you need all the help you can get, and multiple births are unlikely for older women who have a lower amh anyway.  Plus, there's always the option of fetal reduction (selective abortion ) with a multiple birth.  I think it should be decided on a case by case basis, not a blanket policy.


----------

